
Court OKs Barring High IQs for Cops - phr4ts
http://abcnews.go.com/US/court-oks-barring-high-iqs-cops/story?id=95836
======
arkis22
>The 2nd U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals in New York upheld a lower court’s
decision that the city did not discriminate against Robert Jordan because the
same standards were applied to everyone who took the test.

Oh good, at least their incompetence is systemic.

------
wallace_f
Police in 2016 used a "military helicopter to descend on an 81-year-old
Grandmother's home to seize a single marijuana plant."

"Mr Holcomb said he was told that as long as he did not demand that a warrant
be provided to enter the property or otherwise escalate the situation,
authorities would file no criminal charges."

So, give up your fourth amendment rights, or else? For having 1 marijuana
plant?

What are police thinking? Or maybe they just aren't?

Source: www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/national-guard-and-police-
in-military-style-helicopter-descend-on-81-year-old-s-home-to-seize-
one-a7348666.html

~~~
crooked-v
They're thinking they can get away with whatever they want, because local
jurisdictions do shit-all to actually hold them responsible for huge wastes of
money and/or active malfeasance.

------
bunfunton
Haha this is 17 years old.

~~~
SAI_Peregrinus
And it hasn't been overturned. It's a big part of the problem with police in
the US, the departments have been filling up with dumb bullies.

------
Overtonwindow
In reading the article, the claim is made that someone with a high IQ will not
find the work compelling, will get bored, and leave wasting that training and
money. That does beg the question: Is policing only appealing to someone with
a low IQ? Worse, is this the only reason the state wants police officers with
low intelligence levels?

------
aussieguy1234
Does this confirm the theory that cops aren't particularly smart?

------
jdenning
Very old news, but I'm somewhat envious of people who are just learning about
this now.

It's such a perfect mix of horrifying and hilarious.

------
grzm
(2000)

------
rendall
This story is so, so, so freaking old.

